# The ultracube



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys as most of you know I dont have a main display tank anymore and that is killing me, Im planning to upgrade but is going to take a while so for the moment I decided to have a cube build trying to have the most colorful pieces I can find, it will be one tower or zoas and the rest LPS(chalices, blastos,acan,hammers etc) I might place 1 or 2 sps that dont require alot of light.
The tank is a marineland 45g cube(24x24x18)
Sump is a 20g tall
Skimmer is a vertex 80in
Water pump Eheim 1262
Nano wavebox
Lights AI Sol superblue
I built the stand with 2x4 and have not finish in details.
Well guys I guess thats it


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking good Alex, can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I am totally in love with this tank. The cube has always been more appealing to me for some odd reason but Alex of course makes it look pretty sexy. 

I thought you were going to do all gsp???


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice.....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am first in line, when it is for sale in 2-4 months 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

muy caliente!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

And I'm first in line behind Greg, when HE sells it 2 months after that! 



sig said:


> I am first in line, when it is for sale in 2-4 months


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> Looking good Alex, can't wait to see it in person!


Well dont wait come and see it right the way


altcharacter said:


> I am totally in love with this tank. The cube has always been more appealing to me for some odd reason but Alex of course makes it look pretty sexy.
> 
> I thought you were going to do all gsp???


Sexy is when I get a bigger tank


carmenh said:


> Nice.....





sig said:


> I am first in line, when it is for sale in 2-4 months


Dont think so


TypeZERO said:


> muy caliente!


Cuidado te quemas


carmenh said:


> And I'm first in line behind Greg, when HE sells it 2 months after that!


You know how he is eh, but Im keeping this one Im not like Greg


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

explor3r said:


> You know how he is eh, but Im keeping this one Im not like Greg


5 months later....


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice stuff Alex, see you soon! I'll be calling you in the morning, I'll be in your neighbourhood 



sig said:


> I am first in line, when it is for sale in 2-4 months





carmenh said:


> And I'm first in line behind Greg, when HE sells it 2 months after that!


 Epic LMAO!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Kevin!!! Meet me at Alex's house at 6:30pm and don't ask questions!!!!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry, by the time I read this, I had long since come and gone. 

I'm going to be making some sort of door amd trim for this stand, well see how it comes out. Hopefully it will be another reason for folks to come to Alex's cave and ooh and ahh! 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

turned out great alex! i love the coral selection you put in there. tank looks amazing in real life.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

50seven said:


> Sorry, by the time I read this, I had long since come and gone.
> 
> I'm going to be making some sort of door amd trim for this stand, well see how it comes out. Hopefully it will be another reason for folks to come to Alex's cave and ooh and ahh!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


Well just a quick update....Kevin brought me yesterday the trim and door and let me tell you I could not ask for more, he did an amazing job and I let you guys be the judge..Let the pictures speak...
Ohh Jason thanks for your compliments


























Some shots


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks very nice!
That anemone is out of this world!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy, looks sweet!!!!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*yuuup!*

Looks so nice, what is that black fish with the orange/yellow spots?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Looks very nice!
> That anemone is out of this world!


I'm not an anemone guy but that one I love...Got it at Dave's BBQ


Ciddian said:


> Holy, looks sweet!!!!


Thanks


fesso clown said:


> Looks so nice, what is that black fish with the orange/yellow spots?


That is a Bodianus Mesothorax Hogfish...I love him he is so nice


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

That's one nice finished tank and stand


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, amazing. How did you make them glow like that? Was there a UV light some where.
I am so tempted to go saltie now.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, amazing. How did you make them glow like that? Was there a UV light some where.
> I am so tempted to go saltie now.


go for it! 

If you do it, I'd do one too (no joke) ^^


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

wow great job Alex and Kevin, It looks beautiful!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice looks great


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> go for it!
> 
> If you do it, I'd do one too (no joke) ^^


Very tempted, but no money and no space. Maybe next year. Start saving first.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

No surprise that Kevin did an amazing job.
Stand looks fantastic!
I told him he should set up a business on the side... I really hope he does 
Looking awesome Alex!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

teemee said:


> No surprise that Kevin did an amazing job.
> Stand looks fantastic!
> I told him he should set up a business on the side... I really hope he does
> Looking awesome Alex!!!


seen it. stand fantastic. tank nothing special. It is time to sell 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, amazing. How did you make them glow like that? Was there a UV light some where.
> I am so tempted to go saltie now.


The corals glow with blue light or actinic light, last pics has effect tho


darthvictor said:


> wow great job Alex and Kevin, It looks beautiful!


Thanks


pat3612 said:


> Very nice looks great


Thanks


teemee said:


> No surprise that Kevin did an amazing job.
> Stand looks fantastic!
> I told him he should set up a business on the side... I really hope he does
> Looking awesome Alex!!!


I agree Marg even tho I know he is really busy..Im expecting to see you soon Marg


sig said:


> seen it. stand fantastic. tank nothing special. It is time to sell


Ummm Im keeping this for I dont know how long..lol I really like the cube since most of my tanks are long.
Keep waiting Greg is not going to happen unless you want to buy it so you can sell it after too


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, Alex- I'm so glad you're happy!



teemee said:


> No surprise that Kevin did an amazing job.
> Stand looks fantastic!
> I told him he should set up a business on the side... I really hope he does
> Looking awesome Alex!!!


I've already got 2 people who've asked for prices on stands... I really do enjoy taking time out in the shop to do that kind of stuff, so hopefully I can keep some time in my schedule for it.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

the stand looks even better up close! honestly it looks amazing, hopefully if kevin isn't too busy he can do the same to my next tank, quality, fit, finish are all outstanding.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Today performed weekly water change and by the way glue all the corals to the rock so they dont get knock down anymore.
These pics are under blue and royal blue light only as well showing my new addition of rainbow clove polyps and some new ultra acans..
Unfortunally not all my zoas were open after touching them and glue them to the rocks they closed...










Rainbow clove polyps









My anemone happier than ever..









Side shot and more acans..


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

looks ultra cool


----------



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

What type of anemone is that ? Looks AMAZING !


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Rainbow clove poylps.....WANT!!!;


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

teemee said:


> looks ultra cool


Ultra thank you


vs5295 said:


> What type of anemone is that ? Looks AMAZING !


Thats a tube anemone


fesso clown said:


> Rainbow clove poylps.....WANT!!!;


Once they grow I will make some frags


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

It looks like Im going to start having algae breakouts, not sure if is going to be red slime or just from brown algae on the sand. 
I started feeding more lately that might cause it too or even the incresed on the lighting, again nothing of this is of concern and just normal..
Some shots from today..


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

I could not believe my eyes when I saw this cube in person.

Yes, it's ultra-awesome.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

zk4444 said:


> I could not believe my eyes when I saw this cube in person.
> 
> Yes, it's ultra-awesome.


agreed! 
alex let me know when you got some of that rainbow cloves!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow! These corals are certainly popping! Keep the pics coming Alex!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you guys so far the tank is doing great and I just added some extra zoa frags and chalices

Clove polyps are aready growing little babies and Im going to wait till grows everywhere so is safe to frag.

You want more pics here we go then


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

More...



















Look all the little babies coming


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

THEM fruit loops *.*.
and is that a red/orange yuma/ricordia? or a blasto?
if its a ricordia thats HUGE!!!O:


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Love those acans!

Looking at this makes me want to start another tank.... MUHAHAHA!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like you need to kill an aptasia!

Corals are looking good. I will need to come over again. Been a while. Time to add another acan or two


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

J_T said:


> Looks like you need to kill an aptasia!
> 
> Corals are looking good. I will need to come over again. Been a while. Time to add another acan or two


Lol Jhon u have an amazing eye to see that aptasia in the clove polyp frag
Right now Im out of acans but I have to get some soon, just been so focus on my 200g build and work that why Im almost out of frags..


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL Alex, focusing on work.... Sinner


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

wiseguyphil said:


> LOL Alex, focusing on work.... Sinner


............................................


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Lol Jhon u have an amazing eye to see that aptasia in the clove polyp frag
> Right now Im out of acans but I have to get some soon, just been so focus on my 200g build and work that why Im almost out of frags..


OH, I saw it! I am waiting till I can have a piece 

The zoo's are all starting to fill in the rock I glued them to. So, time to add to the mix 

I'll have to come over, and cut coral for you  Go buy some, and call me okay! LOL


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Last week I saw this big black ugly hairy looking crab that I have to get out of the tank before is too late, as well I added some nice sps and palys.

The best looking magicians I ever seen, compare the size with the captain america to the left, they are huge palys









Rainbow monti and I forgot the name of the other sps frag the green and orange polyps


----------

